
Show HN: Thaum, a simple boilerplate and templating command line utility - flaque
https://flaque.github.io/thaum/
======
flaque
In response to the advice I got here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13546201#](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13546201#)

The project is in a usable state right now, but I'm currently working on
autocomplete for templates, listing templates, "undo"ing actions if you've
messed up. If you think I should work on other things, let me know!

~~~
Flammy
A small bit of advice:

In the future, make sure your title actually says what your tool does. Perhaps
I'm not familiar with the term, but "boilerplating" doesn't shout "command
line interface" to me.

> Thaum is a simple boilerplate and templating command line utility.

would be a great title.

~~~
flaque
Ah, thanks! :D What about "code-generation"? Would that work better?

~~~
richardboegli
boilerplate is fine. It just needed to mention CLI.

------
corobo
> $ sudo chmod -R 755 /usr/local/bin

I can't see any downside at a glance but err on the side of caution. Don't
make assumptions about someone else's device.

Others please correct me if I'm mistaken but a better one would be

    
    
      chmod +x /usr/local/bin/thaum

~~~
flaque
I believe you are correct, I changed the install to `&&` on `chmod +x
/usr/local/bin/thaum`.

------
nevon
Exactly this already exists. It's called Cookiecutter:
[https://github.com/audreyr/cookiecutter](https://github.com/audreyr/cookiecutter)

------
proaralyst
I'm not entirely clear on what this tool does. Could you tell me some more
about it?

~~~
flaque
It's a code scaffolding tool like Yeoman or Plop but without the overhead of
writing a large template script to accompany it.

~~~
halwa
Off topic, but is the name perchance inspired by a unit of energy from a
certain fantasy fiction trilogy?

~~~
flaque
Yeah, of course. "Smallest unit of magic" = "Small snippets of code-
generation".

------
tym0
Is the only variable you can pass the name of the project?

~~~
flaque
Not anymore!

